# ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14 (Solved)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas a todos,

Estimados me ha surgido un error al hacer la actualización de @world y no he logrado dar con una solución eficiente que me ayude a solventar.

Al llegar al emerge sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14 este hace toda la compilación pero al instalar tira el error que dice falta un archivo que necesita copiar 

```
!!! dolib: libdm/ioctl/libdevmapper.a does not exist
```

```
make -C thin install

make[4]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/thin'

ln -s -f ../../lib64/libdevmapper-event-lvm2.so.2.03 /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/usr/lib64/libdevmapper-event-lvm2.so

ln -s -f device-mapper/libdevmapper-event-lvm2raid.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/lib64/libdevmapper-event-lvm2raid.so

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/lvm2'

make -C mirror install

make[4]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/mirror'

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/raid'

make -C vdo install

make[4]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/vdo'

    [INSTALL] libdevmapper-event-lvm2thin.so

/usr/lib/portage/python3.9/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 555  -D libdevmapper-event-lvm2thin.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/lib6>

    [INSTALL] libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so

/usr/lib/portage/python3.9/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 555  -D libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/li>

    [INSTALL] libdevmapper-event-lvm2vdo.so

/usr/lib/portage/python3.9/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 555  -D libdevmapper-event-lvm2vdo.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/lib64>

ln -s -f device-mapper/libdevmapper-event-lvm2thin.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/lib64/libdevmapper-event-lvm2thin.so

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/thin'

ln -s -f device-mapper/libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/lib64/libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/mirror'

ln -s -f device-mapper/libdevmapper-event-lvm2vdo.so /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/lib64/libdevmapper-event-lvm2vdo.so

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins/vdo'

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd/plugins'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons/dmeventd'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/daemons'

make -j3 V=1 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image install_tmpfiles_configuration

make -C scripts install_tmpfiles_configuration

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/scripts'

    [INSTALL] configuration

/usr/lib/portage/python3.9/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -m 755 -d /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d

/usr/lib/portage/python3.9/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c -p -m 444 lvm2_tmpfiles_red_hat.conf /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/image/usr/lib/t>

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14/scripts'

!!! dolib: libdm/ioctl/libdevmapper.a does not exist

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14::gentoo failed (install phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   dolib failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14::gentoo'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14::gentoo'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.03.14/work/LVM2.2.03.14'

^[[33m * ^[[39;49;00mQA Notice: file does not exist:

^[[33m * ^[[39;49;00m

^[[33m * ^[[39;49;00m   dolib: libdm/ioctl/libdevmapper.a does not exist

```

Agradecido si pueden darme luces al respecto

----------

## cameta

Esa versión que pretendes instalar aún no está marcada como estable. Ese error perfectamente podría tratarse de un bug. Instala la 2.02.188-r2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Solo quite todas las USES que tenia habilitadas para ese paquete en especifico y resuelto el problema

```
nano  -w /etc/portage/package.use/lvm2
```

```

>=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.188-r2 static-libs -udev -thin -device-mapper-only -lvm2create_initrd -sanlock -static -systemd

```

----------

## cameta

Eso es más bien un workaround que una solución.

----------

